# Frage an Brillenträger: Neue optische Brille, Glas oder Kunststoff?



## tesa (4. April 2011)

Hallo, 

Meine alte Sehhilfe gibt langsam aber sicher den Geist völlig auf, zudem hat sich meine Sehstärke weiter verschlechtert. Der Gang zum Optiker ist also nicht mehr zu vermeiden. 
Aus finanziellen Gründen (Student) stehe ich vor einem Dilemma. Ich kann mir leider keine zwei Brillen leisten, so dass eine Brille alles abdecken muss, vom Autofahren bis zur Uni und vom Biken bis zum Bier trinken gehen. 

Bisher hatte ich eine Brille mit Kunststoffgläsern, tendiere aber im Moment eher zu echtem Glas, hauptsächlich deshalb, weil es sich besser reinigen lässt und man auch unterwegs mal schnell mit dem T-shirt drüberbügeln kann, ohne gleich Kratzer zu haben. 
Allerdings rät mir mein Optiker wieder zu Kunststoff, natürlich gehärtet und beschichtet und und und... alles, was sonst eben noch teuer ist. Seine Begründung ist die Bruchsicherheit. 
Mir fehlt diesbezüglich völlig die Erfahrung. Wer von euch trägt denn Glas und wer Kunststoff, wer kann mir eine Empfehlung zu was geben?

Vielen Dank, 
Hannes


----------



## Jocki (4. April 2011)

Der einzige große nachteil von Glas ist die Bruchgefahr. Wenn Du dir eine Fassung mit einem kräftigen (kunststoff-) Rahmen suchst, der das Glass gut umschließt sollte nicht viel passieren, wenn die Brille  mal zu Boden fällt. 

Wenn das Glas über die Fassung hinausragt, so dass es kontakt zu Fremdkörpern haben kann, ist die gefahr von Ausplatzern schon größer.

Bohrbrillen, Halbrandfassungen und sehr filigrane Metallgestelle sind in Kombination mit mineralischen Gläsern fast schon ne Garantie für Ausplatzer oder Glasbruch.

Eine einfache Entspiegelung reicht Dir normalerweise auch.

Kunststoff ist eben leichter und praktisch splitterfrei. Was beim Sport ein nicht zu unterschätzender Sicherheitsgewinn ist.

Unterhalt dich mal mit deinem Optiker. Wenn deine alte Fassung mechanisch noch in Ordnung ist, kannst Du dir da für ca. 20 Euro pro Glas deine aktuelle Stärke reinsetzen lassen. Die nimmst Du für den Sport und eine andere für den normalen Gebrauch -oder ist das auch nicht im Budget?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 73169 (4. April 2011)

tesa schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich eine Brille mit Kunststoffgläsern, tendiere aber im Moment eher zu echtem Glas, hauptsächlich deshalb, weil es sich besser reinigen lässt und man auch unterwegs mal schnell mit dem T-shirt drüberbügeln kann, ohne gleich Kratzer zu haben.



Genau deshalb verwende ich auch nur Glas. Bruch/Abplatzer hatte ich in 28 Jahren nie. Allerdings fällt mir die Brille auch recht selten runter und zum Sport verwende ich immer Monatslinsen, beim Radeln mit entsprechender Radbrille. Wenn ich nur und immer die Brille verwenden würde, wäre meine Wahl trotzdem Glas. Ist zudem billiger.

Die Kunststoffgläser die ich hatte (2 normale Brillen, 2 Sonnenbrillen), waren allesamt recht schnell verkratzt - und mir dafür viel zu teuer.


----------



## xXJojoXx (4. April 2011)

Hey,
ich habe eine Brille mit Kunststoffgläsern. Die ist schon merklich leichter,wie eine mit "echten" Gläsern und mit Kratzern habe ich eigentlich auch keine Probleme


----------



## sundancer (4. April 2011)

Ich bin selber auch seid fast 25 Jahren Brillenträger und habe bisher immer Brillen mit Kunststoffgläsern gehabt, auch in der Schule und später an der Uni. Die "schnelle" Reinigung mit dem Taschentuch, oder dem Hemdzipfel hat bei meinen Brillen bisher nie zu irgendwelchen Problemen/Kratzern geführt.

Beim Biken trage ich beim DH-Fahren meine normale Brille und darüber halt eine speziell für Brillenträger angepasste MotocrossHelmbrille.
Auf Touren trage ich entweder meine normale Brille oder Sonnenbrille, je nach Witterung, werde mir aber aufgrund der Wechselgläser bald eine Adidas Evil-Eye zulegen.

Ich sehe also, mal abgesehen vom Preis keinen Grund, der gegen Kunststoffgläser spricht.


----------



## running (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

auch eine Frage der Stärke - je dicker das Glas wird umso größer wird der Gewichstvorteil von Kunststoff

Habe schon immer Kunststoffgläser .... und auch schon eine Brille komplett zerkrazt.
Schweiß+Sand und Stand und dann am T-Shirt abputzen ...ist wie Schleifpapier ....

running


----------



## Jagdfalke (4. April 2011)

Ich bin seit gut 12 Jahren Brillenträger und hatte bis vor zwei Jahren ausschließlich Glas in meinen Brillen. In dieser Zeit hatte ich diverse Brillengläser auf unterschiedlichste Art und Weise vernichtet (beim Sport, durch Drauftreten, durch Reinigen, durch an der Fußgängerampel stehen...).

Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mich daher also entschieden, auf Kunstoffgläser umzusteigen. Bislang habe ich die Entscheidung nicht bereut. Die Brille ist leichtet und in den zwei Jahren habe ich mir lediglich einen kleinen Kratzer am Rande der Brille eingefangen. Dabei behandele ich die Brille nicht sehr pfleglich. Ich wische häufig einfach mal mit meinem T-Shirt drüber. Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich Kunstoffgläser daher nur empfehlen.


----------



## Sturmkraehe (5. April 2011)

Ich nutze auch ausschließlich Kunststoffgläser. Unterm Helm, beim Motorradfahren, ist mir das einfach sicherer. Ich will nicht noch zusätzlich Glas im Gesicht haben nachdem es mich gelegt hat. Zum Biken trage ich die natürlich auch.

Kratzer habe ich keine. Obwohl ich die recht oft mit dem Shirt putze. 

Ich kann Kunststoff nur empfehlen.


----------



## wortwitz (5. April 2011)

ich hab auch kunststoff und keinen kratzer, obwohl ich die brille seit jahren immer auf hab, auch zum sport etc. zum saubermachen einfach erst untern wasserhahn und dann trockenreiben, dann verkratzt da auch nix...


----------



## palmilein (5. April 2011)

Klare und einfache Empfehlung: beim Sport entweder Kontaktlinsen einsetzen oder Kunststoffgläser (kein Polycarbonat!) mit klassischem CR39 Material. 
Wenn du es wirklich riskieren willst deine Augen sehr schwer zu verletzen, dann benutz Silikat-Glas auch beim Sport, aber die Gefahr wäre es denk ich kaum jemanden Wert.

Generell ist es immer eine Frage der Handhabung, wie man mit seinen Brillen und eben auch den Gläsern umgeht. Es gibt sehr günstige Brillen die nach Jahren top in Schuss sind, weil die Brillenträger sie entsprechend pflegen. Bist du ein Grobmotoriker als Brillenträger, dann hat Silikat-Glas sicherlich seine Vorzüge, aber dafür hast du doch auf folgende Nachteile:

- 40% schwerer als Kunststoff
- fast ausschließlich nur in Vollrand-Fassungen einsetzbar
- wesentlich bruchanfälliger
- große Splittergefahr
- bleiben im Winter länger beschlagen

Vorteile:

- kratzfeste Oberfläche
- verwindet sich nicht mit der Zeit, wie ein Kunststoffglas
- sehr gut geeignet für Acetatfassungen
- gute chemische Resistenz

Als Augenoptiker habe ich natürlich auch mehrere Brillen und habe auch zwei mit Silikat-Gläsern. Beide sind allerdings in Acetatfassungen und wie schon oben beschrieben dafür sehr gut geeignet. Der Rahmen dämpft beim runterfallen die Kräfte ab. Metallfassungen sind für Silikatgläser eben nur bedingt zu empfehlen. 
Was den "Preisvorteil" angeht, so nehmen sich Silikat- und Kunststoff-Gläser heute gar nicht mehr viel. Bereits jetzt ist das günstigste Brillenglas ein Kunststoffglas und kein Silikat mehr. 

Entscheidend ob das Gewicht eine größere Rolle spielt, wäre deine Brillenstärke, Scheibengröße und Materialwahl. Sollte dir aber ein kompetenter Kollege problemlos ausrechnen können.


----------



## Wolfeye (10. April 2011)

Genau wie mein Vorposter empfehle ich dir Kontaktlinsen. 
So hast du auch keine Probleme mit Helmpassung, Druckstellen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebamedd (10. April 2011)

> Ich kann mir leider keine zwei Brillen leisten





> so dass eine Brille alles abdecken muss, vom Autofahren bis zur Uni und vom Biken bis zum Bier trinken gehen.



Weniger bier trinken 

Edit: sorry nicht gesehen dass das selbe shcon über mir da steht : /


----------



## manne (11. April 2011)

palmilein schrieb:


> Klare und einfache Empfehlung: beim Sport entweder Kontaktlinsen einsetzen oder Kunststoffgläser (kein Polycarbonat!) mit klassischem CR39 Material.



Warum kein Polycarbonat? 

Findet doch wegen der Bruchresistenz bei nahezu jeder Sport-/Schutzbrille Verwendung.


----------



## palmilein (11. April 2011)

manne schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kein Polycarbonat?
> 
> Findet doch wegen der Bruchresistenz bei nahezu jeder Sport-/Schutzbrille Verwendung.


Bei Sportbrillen ja, bei der Alltagsbrille würd ichs überhaupt nicht empfehlen. Polycarbonat verträgt sich mit Alkohol absolut nicht und es sollte daher tunlichst vermieden werden, damit in Kontakt zu kommen. Es gibt genug Reiniger, "feuchte Putztücher" (furchtbares Zeug!) und andere Möglichkeiten, in denen Alkohol vorhanden ist und somit die Brillengläser bzw. Fassungen beschädigt. 

Außerdem ist Polycarbonat empfindlicher bei der Oberflächenveredelung. Zwar ist Polycarbonat sehr gut bruchfest, aber empfindlicher gegenüber Kratzern und die Gefahr ist größer, dass die Beschichtungen wie Spiegel usw. "aufreißen".


----------



## Bienenstich (12. April 2011)

Ja vor dem Dilemma stand ich auch schon des öfteren. Günstige Brillen gibt es meiner Meinung nach eh kaum noch, deswegen sollte man sich für etwas entscheiden, was sich gut tragen lässt und zudem auch noch lange hält. Ich persönlich habe mittlerweile gehärtete Kunststoffgläser und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Sie sind deutlicher leichter, als die aus Glas und halten meiner Meinung auch sehr gut.

http://www.deraugenoptiker.de/images/einblick/news/news29.pdf


----------



## ginkgo (12. April 2011)

Ich trage jetzt seit über 2 Jahren Kontaktlinsen und kann das nur empfehlen!
Morgens rein und abends wieder raus, geht schnell und ist Tagsüber viel Komfortabler.
Kontaktlinsen muss man aber probieren weil einige Augen das nicht vertragen, aber nicht am ersten Tag aufgeben, man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------



## MEGATEC (14. April 2011)

Ich stand letztes Jahr vor der selben Frage und hab mir dann diese Brille hier zugelegt die alles abdeckt :
sowohl Sport als auch täglichen Gebrauch !

Durch die Möglichkeit die Gläser in weniger als 1 Minute zu wechseln habe ich immer die richtigen Gläser für jeden Einsatzbereich.

*SMITH INTERLOCK *
http://www.smithinterlock.com/

Ist bei ebay USA zu bekommen für einen guten Kurs oder bei Amazon :
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/SMITH-2413201ES58W4-Smith-Sonnenbrille-Interlock/dp/B00178648Q/"]Smith Sonnenbrille, Interlock 01: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
Schau Dir mal das Video bei Amazon an.











Die schnellwechsel Mechanik der Brille ist einfach nur genial. 
Jedem Optiker dem ich sie gezeigt habe, ist fast der Unterkiefer auf den Tresen gekracht...
Die Kunststoffgläser habe ich bei Pro optik machen lassen, da gabs ein Sonderangebot mit 79,- pro Paar Gläser.
Ich habe zwischenzeitlich Gläser in klar, gelb, 10% + 85% Tönung - das langt dann fürs tägliche Leben, Snowboarden, Klettern, Biken und Bergsteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osmodium (14. April 2011)

Die Brille sieht echt spitze aus.
Die Gläser kann man sich bei jedem Optiker machen lassen?


----------



## Bienenstich (14. April 2011)

Ich denke mal schon, dass man sich die Gläser bei jedem Optiker machen lassen kann. Auf jeden Fall bei den großen Anbietern Einfach das Gestell mitnehmen würd ich denken und dann müsste das passen


----------



## MEGATEC (14. April 2011)

Osmodium schrieb:


> Die Brille sieht echt spitze aus.
> Die Gläser kann man sich bei jedem Optiker machen lassen?



Ja - bei den Gläsern handelt es sich um Kunstsoffgläser mit normaler Wölbung.
Ich empfehle allerdings einige Optiker bezüglich der Gläser abzuklappern weil bei mir die Preisspanne von 79,- fürs Paar ( pro optik ) bis 256,- gegangen ist !


----------



## palmilein (14. April 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle allerdings einige Optiker bezüglich der Gläser abzuklappern weil bei mir die Preisspanne von 79,- fürs Paar ( pro optik ) bis 256,- gegangen ist !


Öhm, die Unterschiede kommen aber auch nicht von ungefähr 
Günstige "Superentspiegelte" Gläser +  Hartschicht aus Fernost kann dir fast jeder Augenoptiker anbieten zu den Preisen wie 79 EUR fürs Pärchen. Die Gläser für 256 EUR sind sicherlich Markengläser made in Germany oder Frankreich und daher auch qualitativ ne ganz andere Liga. Hinzu kommt mit Lotus-Effekt und so weiter. 

Wie heißts so schön: Nicht alles was zwei Backen hat, ist ein Gesicht.


----------



## MEGATEC (14. April 2011)

palmilein schrieb:


> Öhm, die Unterschiede kommen aber auch nicht von ungefähr
> Günstige "Superentspiegelte" Gläser +  Hartschicht aus Fernost kann dir fast jeder Augenoptiker anbieten zu den Preisen wie 79 EUR fürs Pärchen. Die Gläser für 256 EUR sind sicherlich Markengläser made in Germany oder Frankreich und daher auch qualitativ ne ganz andere Liga. Hinzu kommt mit Lotus-Effekt und so weiter.
> 
> Wie heißts so schön: Nicht alles was zwei Backen hat, ist ein Gesicht.



Also ich hab schon Äpfel mit Äpfeln verglichen und nicht mit Birnen !


Vorgabe an alle Optiker war: leichte Gläser, normal entspiegelt, keine Verzerrungen zum Rand hin, einfache Oberflächenvergütung. 
Die 79,-  Gläser waren deutsche Markengläser von mailshop.de ( http://mailshop.de/Lieferprogramm.aspx?GlasID=10 )- also nix Fernost.

Zur Qualität: 
ich habe in meiner OAKLEY Brille Gläser von Rodenstock ( oberflächenvergütet + superentspiegelt für 220,- das Paar ) und ich muß sagen diese Wechselgläser sind nicht viel schlechter, zumindest nicht so das es sehr auffält.
Die Entspiegelung ist mehr als OK einzig sie sind etwas kratzemfindlicher, ob das aber davon kommt weil sie ja beim Sport - speziell Biken - öfters mit Dreck beschossen werden ( was bei der OAKLEY praktisch nie passiert !! ) kann ich nicht eindeutig sagen.....
Geputzt werden beide mit nem Microfasertuch.


----------



## Osmodium (15. April 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Ja - bei den Gläsern handelt es sich um Kunstsoffgläser mit normaler Wölbung.
> Ich empfehle allerdings einige Optiker bezüglich der Gläser abzuklappern weil bei mir die Preisspanne von 79,- fürs Paar ( pro optik ) bis 256,- gegangen ist !



Vielen Dank, das klingt sehr gut.

Spielt es keine Rolle, wie dick die Gläser aufgrund des Dioptrienwertes werden?


----------



## MEGATEC (15. April 2011)

Osmodium schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das klingt sehr gut.
> 
> Spielt es keine Rolle, wie dick die Gläser aufgrund des Dioptrienwertes werden?



Doch - das spielt schon eine Rolle, da bei hohen Diptrien Werten die Glasstärke zum Rand hin bei großer Wölbung massiv zunimmt, das kann man aber mit dünneren ( und TEUREREN !!  ) Gläsern wieder ausgleichen.
Ich habe 1,75 + 2,25 und bei mir wars kein Problem !


----------



## palmilein (15. April 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:
			
		

> Vorgabe an alle Optiker war: leichte Gläser, normal entspiegelt, *keine Verzerrungen zum Rand hin*, einfache Oberflächenvergütung.


Die markierte Aussage würde allerdings auch die Preisunterschiede erklären 
Es ist physikalisch nicht möglich, verzerrungsfreie Brillengläser herzustellen. Die Unschärfen in der Peripherie des Glases lasses sich aber reduzieren. Die momentan höchste Entwicklung auf diesem Stand der Dinge sind die Freiform-Gläser. Bei diesen Gläsern liegst du gut gerne bei 250 EUR pro Glas und dann darf man auch von fast verzerungsfreien Gläsern sprechen. Gläser für 79 EUR erfüllen dies technisch gesehen garantiert nicht. 



			
				MEGATEC schrieb:
			
		

> Die 79,-  Gläser waren deutsche Markengläser von mailshop.de ( http://mailshop.de/Lieferprogramm.aspx?GlasID=10 )- also nix Fernost.


*hust*
Auch wenn es mir nicht beliebt über andere Firmen irgendwie im Internet schlecht zu schreiben, aber Mailshop ist ein Deutsches Unternehmen, das fast überwiegend als Vertrieb agiert und kaum Gläser selbst produziert. Wir haben die Firma selbst als Glashersteller und gerade was die Beschichtungen angeht, ist Mailshop eher untere Kategorie. Sie erfüllen ihren Zweck und sind sehr günstig, ja, aber du kannst sie sicherlich nicht mit Herstellern wie Shamir, Zeiss, Essilor, Rodenstock, Hoya, Seiko oder Rupp+Hubrach vergleichen.  Zumindest die Anfertigungsgläser dieser Hersteller, nicht die Eco-Linien. Die hat fast jeder namhafte Hersteller.


----------



## MEGATEC (16. April 2011)

Nur um es nochmal für Dich zu erläutern palmilein :
die Preise bei den Optikern waren immer die günstigsten die möglich waren !!!
Es handelte sich bei allen wohl um die von Dir genannte ECO Line - wobei mir der Optiker der das Angebot mit den 256,- Gläsern gemacht hat mir auch empfohlen hat auf bessere Gläser auszuweichen - die hätten dann aber von R+H bei ihm *422,- Euro* gekostet !!!


Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das es sich mehr als lohnt verschiedene Optiker zu vergleichen, weil doch einige *MASSIVE* Preisunterschiede in der Sparte auftreten...

Und so wie ich Deine Postings deute, kommst Du auch aus der Sparte und weist das wohl selbst am besten.

Und sollten die 79,- euro Gläser irgendwann nicht mehr ansehnlich sein, dann lass ich mir das nächste Paar machen - für die aufgerufenen 256,- Euro bekomm ich nämlich drei Paar und nicht nur eines .... 
Ich kann verstehen das mancher kleiner Optiker bei den Kampfpreisen der Großen in der Sparte schwer schlucken muß, aber gerade bei Sportbrillen die bei mir immer arg strapaziert und genutz werden, sehe ich nicht ein warum ich ein hochwertiges + teures Glas nehmen sollte wenn die "Haltbarkeitsdauer" der Gläser absehbar ist....


und zum Mailshop soviel :
beim ersten Test der 10% Gläser war beim reinmachen ein 1mm Teil des rechten Glases abgesprungen weil die Außenkurve wohl nicht sauber gefräst war und es Spannung aufs Glas gab. 
Das wurde dann reklamiert - und 2 Tage später hatte ich ein optimal passendes *PAAR* Gläser  - *nicht nur das eine defekte Glas !*
Ich habe somit dann 2 PAAR Gläser in 10% Tönung erhalten von dem ein einziges Glas ne minimale Abplatzung hat.
Meiner Meinung nach ein Top Service der wohl nicht möglich wäre wenn sie nicht selbst in Deutschland schleifen + produzieren würden =


----------



## palmilein (16. April 2011)

Dann muss ich natürlich sagen, dass du äußerst schlecht beraten wurdest. Ein Augenoptiker der mit dem günstigsten Einstärkenglas für eine Brille mit Normaler-Durchbiegung (keine Sportbrille / Sonnenbrille) einen Preis von 256,- pro Glas verlangt ist absolut nicht seriös. Schwarze Schafe gibt es leider immer und überall.

Es lohnt sicht natürlich immer Preise zu vergleichen, nur wollte ich mit meinen Posts darauf aufmerksam machen, dass erhebliche Preisunterschiede auch durch die Qualitäten natürlich entstehen. Ich erwarte von keinem Kunden, dass er die Augenoptik verstehen muss oder begreift, aber einem Kunden muss natürlich auf einfache Art und Weise auch erklärt werden können, warum diese Preisunterschiede entstehen. Wenn ein Kunde eines Augenoptikgeschäfts nach dem Verlassen das nicht verstanden hat, liegt es an der Beratungsqualität, nicht am Kunden. Keine Frage!

Die Preisunterschiede zwischen Kette- und traditionellem Augenoptiker sind gar nicht einmal sooo groß. Entscheidend ist der Beratungsunterschied. Der tritt aber von Filiale zu Filiale, egal ob Kette oder Tradi auf. Man kann Glück haben oder eben auch Pech. Meine Meinung: lieber zahl ich ein paar Euros mehr und habe dazu eine ausführlich und qualitativ hochwertige Beratung, als ein paar Kröten zu sparen und danach kein Ding schlauer zu sein. -> Und dies kann man mir überall passieren!



			
				MEGATEC schrieb:
			
		

> und zum Mailshop soviel :
> beim ersten Test der 10% Gläser war beim reinmachen ein 1mm Teil des rechten Glases abgesprungen weil die Außenkurve wohl nicht sauber gefräst war und es Spannung aufs Glas gab.
> Das wurde dann reklamiert - und 2 Tage später hatte ich ein optimal passendes PAAR Gläser - nicht nur das eine defekte Glas !
> Ich habe somit dann 2 PAAR Gläser in 10% Tönung erhalten von dem ein einziges Glas ne minimale Abplatzung hat.
> Meiner Meinung nach ein Top Service der wohl nicht möglich wäre wenn sie nicht selbst in Deutschland schleifen + produzieren würden



1. Wenn Gläser eine 10% Tönung haben, kann bei einer einzelnen Nachbestellung Farbunterschiede auftreten. Das wissen die Augenoptiker und die Glashersteller
2. Es gibt so etwas wie Glaslager. Die Gläser werden auf Lager gehalten und können entsprechend schnell rausgeschickt werden.
3. Markengläser, die frisch produziert werden dauern in etwa drei Tage 
4. Es ist ja wurscht ob sie in Deutschland oder anderswo produzieren, die Qualität ist nicht unbedingt vergleichbar mit anderen Herstellern, dafür sind ja aber auch günstiger. 

Ergo: Will ich günstig, krieg ich günstig. Will ich Qualität, dann muss ich mehr Zahlen.
Wie in so vielen anderen Branchen (Radhersteller + Verkauf) habe ich verschiedene Qualitätsstufen und man darf sich nicht so leicht blenden lassen. 

Im Übrigen sind die die Begriffe "Deutsches Markenglas", "Superentspiegelung" oder "Hartschicht" keine geschützten Begriffe. Ein Glas, dass in Fernost produziert worde, hier umverpackt worde, kann man auch ohne weiteres Deutsches Markenglas nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (17. April 2011)

palmilein schrieb:


> .... einen Preis von 256,- pro Glas verlangt ist absolut nicht seriös.



Die angegeben Preise waren immer *PRO PAAR* Gläser !!!

Was aber an dem enormen Preisunterschied nichts ändert ...


----------

